# Solved: BigFishGames won't activate or play



## LadyJane1953 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am so frustrated with this problem. I have been working with two of the BigFishGames Tech people and they can't seem to figure it out. This is what they said the problem was:

We've been working on this issue, troubleshooting and testing ideas, and unfortunately, we seem to be a bit stuck right now. I do have a bit more information since we last spoke though. If you notice on the "dxdiag" report in the Dr Felix Results file you sent us, the information for system manufacturer, model and BIOS in the first section is missing. In almost all cases of this error, this has been a common occurrence. 
It looks like this:
-
System Manufacturer: n/a
System Model: n/a
BIOS: n/a
-
The reason that info isn't in your dxdiag file is because of a problem with WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation). Windows Management Instrumentation is an infrastructure behind Windows that handles operations and sends data to different parts of the system. WMI provides info about your computer to the dxdiag report, which is how we were able to determine where the problem was coming from. The fix file I sent was supposed to correct errors with WMI, but although it works for some people, unfortunately, at the point we're at now, WMI is a bit too in-depth for what we can do, since it's a part of Windows programming. If you have an opportunity, it might be a good idea to talk to Microsoft's support to let them know that there may be a problem with WMI on your computer. They should be able to help you get the WMI components repaired - and, if our suspicions are correct, it will solve the problems. If you do have a chance to talk to them, let me know what happens.
We'll keep working on things on our end too, so if we find a work around, we'll be sure to let you know.

Microsoft wants $50 to talk to me and I can't do that so I'm here crying for help.

Here is my problem with as much detail as I can give you:

I get this when the game downloads and ONLY when it tries to activate:

Error: Access violation at 0x0181C4D1( tried to read from
(0x01Df0264), program terminated.

Then I get "drmactivator Application has stopped working"

and this is the details of the "drmactivator Application" issue:

*Problem signature:*
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: nnhdvpm.exe
Application Version: 1.3.0.4
Application Timestamp: 4a04d33e
Fault Module Name: StackHash_336b
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 01b9c4d1
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 336b
Additional Information 2: 27eb358fe674a6f15dafe56d42bb9bf3
Additional Information 3: 2e58
Additional Information 4: 2f06c18113e6d7c00e6b91fa1fde84b6

I also don't know how much of my dxdiag file you need but it's here too:

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/17/2009, 09:27:58
Machine name: JANIE-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 518
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3326MB RAM
Page File: 1480MB used, 5398MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x94C3)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C3&SUBSYS_03021028&REV_00
Display Memory: 1522 MB
Dedicated Memory: 115 MB
Shared Memory: 1407 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell S2209W(Digital)
Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap
Driver Version: 8.14.0010.0708 (English)
DDI Version: 10
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/4/2009 09:23:10, 3602432 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D783-11CF-5C71-0823A1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x94C3
SubSys ID: 0x03021028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Logitech USB Headset)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A0B&REV_1013&MI_00
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/10/2009 22:42:54, 73216 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Logitech USB Headset)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/10/2009 22:42:54, 73216 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Logitech USB Headset
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A0B
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2935
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 5888 bytes
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2105
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/10/2009 22:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x3016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 00:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 20:23:20, 34360 bytes
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 128.3 GB
Total Space: 289.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDP725032GLA360 ATA Device
Drive: D:
Free Space: 10.5 GB
Total Space: 15.4 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDP725032GLA360 ATA Device
Drive: E:
Model: PLDS DVD+-RW DH-16A6S ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:17, 67072 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes
Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_29488086&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_29408086&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:42, 561152 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 15872 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:03, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:16, 196096 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FD
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:42, 109032 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9R/DO/DH 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:42, 109032 bytes
Name: Intel(R) ICH9R LPC Interface Controller - 2916
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:01, 16440 bytes
Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_92\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:32:55, 149480 bytes
Name: Conexant D850 PCI V.92 Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&3FF9B0E&0&08F0
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSX_CNXT.sys, 7.74.0000.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:46, 661504 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSXHWBS2.sys, 7.74.0000.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:46, 266752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSX_DPV.sys, 7.74.0000.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:46, 980992 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFProf.cty, 7/2/2008 00:43:44, 146036 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:48, 12672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio.sys, 1.00.0015.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:50, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio.exe, 1.00.0015.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:50, 386560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:48, 94208 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_HSF\UIU32m.exe, 4.00.0044.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:48, 1024000 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\UCI32M30.dll, 2.00.0030.0000 (English), 7/2/2008 00:43:48, 237568 bytes
Name: AGERE OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_70\4&3FF9B0E&0&10F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:43:04, 62208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 20:23:21, 53376 bytes
Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_027D1028&REV_02\4&304FA774&0&00E4
Driver: n/a
Name: ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C3&SUBSYS_03021028&REV_00\4&3BEB183&0&0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0973 (English), 11/4/2009 10:16:46, 5079040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 11/4/2009 08:37:24, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0708 (English), 11/4/2009 09:23:10, 3602432 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0239 (English), 11/4/2009 09:05:20, 2899456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 11/4/2009 09:43:42, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 9/1/2009 14:55:54, 195855 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/4/2009 08:52:52, 52224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/4/2009 08:52:52, 52224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1053 (English), 11/4/2009 08:52:18, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 11/4/2009 09:04:58, 391520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 11/4/2009 09:43:00, 11776 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1046 (English), 11/4/2009 09:45:02, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1046 (English), 11/4/2009 09:45:32, 360448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2561 (English), 11/4/2009 09:43:24, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 11/4/2009 09:43:10, 274432 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 11/4/2009 09:42:52, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3595.19379 (English), 11/4/2009 09:46:00, 479232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.9116 (English), 11/4/2009 09:11:30, 12964352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0467 (English), 11/4/2009 08:46:34, 3547136 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0467 (English), 11/4/2009 08:47:52, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0467 (English), 11/4/2009 08:47:40, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 15:35:28, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0240 (English), 11/4/2009 09:39:24, 3034624 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 9/8/2009 22:14:38, 18618 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 14:52:02, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/18/2009 11:55:20, 294912 bytes

 Thanks for anyone who even attempts to give me a solution. I know your time is as valuable as mine and I appreciate it.


----------



## squeechfl (Jan 21, 2010)

I am not a computer wiz,
But I did have the same warning and I could not load any games from BigFish.:down:
I have Windows OS.
I realized after some searching, that my .Net Framework was corrupted, so I downloaded fresh copies free of .Net Framework from Microsoft online versions Framework 2 and Framework 3. 
I then uninstalled all previous framework versions on my computer, and the patches for each using the free Net Framework Cleanup Tool.
I reinstalled the fresh copies and it fixed the issue. I hope this helps you too.


----------

